# Prayers, please



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

I'm heading out on another mission trip to West Africa and to Spain in the morning. I've appreciated the prayers from this board in the past and would like to ask you prayer warriors to pray once again.

God bless,
tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

You got em...

Prayers Sent for a safe trip and return home...

God Speed...


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

PRAYERS SENT


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Absolutely....when are you returning?


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

I'll be back on the 24th.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Our prayers going with you


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we lift up Rob and the missionary group to you. We pray you will protect them in every way on their trip. We ask you to pour out your Holy Spirit upon them and equip them with your power to carry out your work in West Africa and Spain. May You be glorified in their ministry. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

UPDATE - thanks for the prayers. Things are going extremely well. I've spent the last four days having my eyes opened a little wider. I was blessed with the opportunity to disciple a few key leaders from countries where christian persecution is very, very real. One of them was released from jail just days before our meeting. Another of this group was killed in January. Amazing what these guys go through. Keep praying.

God bless,
Rob


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

tropicalsun said:


> UPDATE - thanks for the prayers. Things are going extremely well. I've spent the last four days having my eyes opened a little wider. I was blessed with the opportunity to disciple a few key leaders from countries where christian persecution is very, very real. One of them was released from jail just days before our meeting. Another of this group was killed in January. Amazing what these guys go through. Keep praying.
> 
> God bless,
> Rob


Prayers still going up Pastor. May the Holy Spirit guide you in all that you do and say.
RT


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers up-


----------



## DigDog57 (Dec 29, 2009)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Thank you for all your prayers. I returned home last night after a very successful trip. Please remember the persecuted church in your prayers.

God bless,
Rob


----------

